# Can opener



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

We stopped using electric and have found this can opener to be a much better choice. 








Amazon.com: OXO Good Grips Soft-Handled Manual Can Opener : Home & Kitchen


Amazon.com: OXO Good Grips Soft-Handled Manual Can Opener : Home & Kitchen



www.amazon.com


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

J. V. said:


> We stopped using electric and have found this can opener to be a much better choice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like that style also, but I'm lazy, I have an under counter Electric that works great.

For your temporary well being, I would get a pair of Needle Nose pliers, sterilize them by boiling them, and keep them in my kitchen utility drawer.

Then you can grab the hung lid with the pliers, and twist it off. 

Hey good choice for lunch, I keep a half gallon jar with pickled eggs, in my fridge, and have one daily with a hotdog for lunch.


ED


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Startingover…Read post #32 on this thread…I love this can opener…I don’t have a lot of strength in my hands and this can opener fits my needs.









The Kitchen Gadget Thread


We rarely use a micro plane for grating cheese. It is perfect for garlic, ginger and for zesting. The weird thing about it is its backwards. Most all graters cut on the push, not the pull. Not to mention if you use it for hard cheese, it cuts deep grooves into the cheese and when I spend over...




www.diychatroom.com


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

The Oxo Good Grips manual can opener is designed with ergonomics as the number one feature. Its called Good Grips for a reason. Its very easy to turn and cuts the lid off without a hinge. Its the best one I have ever used. $15.
I think it was also ATK's top choice.
And they test several top openers and pick one. However. It seems Oxo wins many of these reviews and I wonder if Oxo is a show sponsor?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I’m sure the OxO is good if you have some strength in your hand…but, if you don‘t it could be a struggle cause you have to turn it with your thumb. With the swing away you have the ease of using your whole hand.
I have difficulty lifting the flip top off my soda can, I have to use a fork to help lift if off.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

J. V. said:


> We stopped using electric and have found this can opener to be a much better choice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried one of those and had trouble with it. I should’ve kept my real old standard can opener but it just had a metal handle. So a few years ago I threw it out and thought I’d get a new one with a softer rubber handle. It’s all been downhill since then.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

We have two can openers both Zyliss brand. The Lock-sLift on the left and the Safe Edge on the right, this one takes a good deal of strength in both hands to use but it leaves a cut edge you can't cut yourself on. I only use it on cans I want to put the lid back on and store in the refrigerator or #10 cans I have that have a plastic lid to put on after opening like coffee cans do. Usually need to make 2 rounds with it. Both are easy on the hands however. Oh yeah, spendy too.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

TK, here are some soda can openers from Amazon. I have a little hook gadget I use if I’ve had a manicure.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

That one on the left works very well.

I have it , don't use it, MOM used it when I was not around to help her.


Did not pay that much for it though.

Mine has a disc magnet on it to stick it on an appliance, ready for use. 


ED


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Why don't you want an electric can opener? We're just getting older!😄 Since we all have joints that have been overused, give your hands a break. I like the knife sharpener on the back, but, there are several threads on that for the purists.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

My personal choice


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> Why don't you want an electric can opener? We're just getting older!😄 Since we all have joints that have been overused, give your hands a break. I like the knife sharpener on the back, but, there are several threads on that for the purists.


At the moment I have ample strength. So prefer less clutter. But if that changes I’ll get one. (I like doing things the hard way. LOL)


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

chandler48 said:


> My personal choice
> 
> View attachment 671064


Now that one might be too hard for me.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I carry one much like this.









Fox Coltelli Multi-Use Pocket Knife Stainless Steel Blades Brown Wood Handle | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Fox Coltelli Multi-Use Pocket Knife Stainless Steel Blades Brown Wood Handle at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





ED


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

de-nagorg said:


> I carry one much like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have bunch of my dads knives and keep them everywhere. Even forgot one in my purse going thru a security. I wasn’t allowed to dig it out. It had slid to a crevice and took awhile to find. The guy said, “you have a lot of stuff in there.” LOL. Of course I do. Most women do.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Startingover said:


> Even forgot one in my purse going thru a security.


I had my knife clipped to my pocket going through DEN one time. Completely forgot about it. Security guard came up to me and started a casual conversation, but indicated I wasn't going to make it through the line and looked down at my pocket. He told me to exit and go up to the post office and mail it to myself and come back and he would hold my place. Super nice guy.


----------



## ServiceCall (Dec 8, 2019)

chandler48 said:


> My personal choice
> 
> View attachment 671064


I keep one on the key chain, got mine out of MRE’s back in the early 80’s.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

chandler48 said:


> I had my knife clipped to my pocket going through DEN one time. Completely forgot about it. Security guard came up to me and started a casual conversation, but indicated I wasn't going to make it through the line and looked down at my pocket. He told me to exit and go up to the post office and mail it to myself and come back and he would hold my place. Super nice guy.


 When I was in the Airport screening force, we had a policy, if they were a local and we found a knife, or other potential danger, we would hold the item, and when they returned, they present their claim slip, get their knife back.

Out of towners we had them go to the mail station, and ship it, if it was post office shippable.

Others just surrendered their knife, and never returned, so once a year they were taken into the sheriff's, for disposal.

Would have collected some of those for myself, but that was a definite questionable act.

ED


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> Now that one might be too hard for me.


Not difficult at all Startingover, I have several P51 openers and P38 (smaller) openers. Place on can seam with point on lid, turn clockwise like a car key the back and move it forward, continue around the can. Might get tiresome on big cans but not hard to do.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

chandler48 said:


> My personal choice
> 
> View attachment 671064


To this day I still carry one on my key ring.

As for can openers we still use the classic which we have had for decades and it has never failed us.









I open the can until it almost gets back to the starting point when the lid will lift a little. I now have a sort of hinge. 









I pull open the lid, pour out the contents, and then push the lid back in below the lip before discarding the can practically eliminating the risk of getting cut with it.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> Why don't you want an electric can opener? We're just getting older!😄 Since we all have joints that have been overused, give your hands a break. I like the knife sharpener on the back, but, there are several threads on that for the purists.


All the electric can openers I've dealt with were finicky, requiring several tries to get the can seated properly and opened. In the time I spent futzing with the electric, I could have broken out the hand-crank and been done with it with less cursing.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

huesmann said:


> All the electric can openers I've dealt with were finicky, requiring several tries to get the can seated properly and opened. In the time I spent futzing with the electric, I could have broken out the hand-crank and been done with it with less cursing.


No one told me my joints could wear out when I was young.. I woke up the other day with a sore wrist. I have no idea why. . .
It just seems wise to protect what we have. Unless you like surgery, & rehab!😄


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Way back before we got married we told people that we were getting married so we could get an electric can opener as a gift. We got one. It died years ago but we are still married.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

I havent used an electric can opener in years, I have 2 all metal manual can openers in my kitchen, that I use all the time, both I bought at the grocery store..


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

Cant find a good one. My B&D electric under cabinet mount has given many good yr of service but its time has come . Bought a hand operated one with good reviews off amazon about a yr ago but its shot after about 20 cans.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Going off track a little. I have an under counter battery operated JAR opener. As you age, your grip isn't what it was in high school, so any help is welcome. It grips everything from ketchup bottles to large pickle jars with ease.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

chandler48 said:


> Going off track a little. I have an under counter battery operated JAR opener. As you age, your grip isn't what it was in high school, so any help is welcome. It grips everything from ketchup bottles to large pickle jars with ease.


Jars are pretty easy if you just break the vacuum(?) with something stuck between the lid edge & jar edge. But, you probably know that.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

turbo4 said:


> Cant find a good one. My B&D electric under cabinet mount has given many good yr of service but its time has come . Bought one with good reviews off amazon about a yr ago but its shot after about 20 cans.


It seems most manufacturers are more interested in building obsolescence into a product than just making a quality product. 

It is little wonder many people stick with old products. They may require a little more effort but at least they work.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

I have a B&D i believe i paid less than $50 for many yrs ago. It still works a with a lot of miles on it but it getting old and worn. Similar ones iv found are just priced out of control. Like this one. $288.00








Amazon.com: Black & Decker Spacemaker Under-the-Counter Can Opener : Home & Kitchen


Amazon.com: Black & Decker Spacemaker Under-the-Counter Can Opener : Home & Kitchen



www.amazon.com


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

turbo4 said:


> I have a B&D i believe i paid less than $50 for many yrs ago. It still works a with a lot of miles on it but it getting old and worn. Similar ones iv found are just priced out of control. Like this one. $288.00
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SAY WHAT!


----------



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

chandler48 said:


> Going off track a little. I have an under counter battery operated JAR opener. As you age, your grip isn't what it was in high school, so any help is welcome. It grips everything from ketchup bottles to large pickle jars with ease.


I keep a pair of channel locks in my kitchen, works great, just be careful, I have yet to break a jar.... knock on wood


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

That Guy said:


> I keep a pair of channel locks in my kitchen, works great, just be careful, I have yet to break a jar.... knock on wood


I have an under counter manual jar opener.

It has a knurled center post, with a spiral of thick plastic, wound around it in enlarging size, to wedge the jar into.

Place the lid against the post, and wedge the outside of the lid in the spiral.

turn jar counter clockwise, it opens every time.

ED


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I have a pair of strap wrenches for the first opening of those lug lid jars, after that I don't put them back so tight. Like this but Stanley brand. Straps are rubber. Of course on new jars you are also fighting the vacuum seal.


----------

